# Cheapo Hotels in the USA



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 19, 2010)

does anyone a) know anything about or b) know a website that knows about cheapo hotels inthe USA?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2010)

Loads of chains like Motel 6 - I'd search google for 'budget m/hotels' in the areas you're going to. If  you're driving, maybe just pitch up at some sleazy shit hole along the road.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 19, 2010)

Motel 6 are clean and all the same so if you like the first one then you know what you are getting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2010)

Have a look on Trip Advisor and then view by price or look at the B&B/Inns section


----------



## 1927 (Jun 20, 2010)

It really depends what you call cheap, and whether you have a quality theshold beloew hwich you are not prepared to go.

Trip advisor nearly always puts me off staying anywhere. I have stayed in some great motels only to read Trip Advisor afterwards to read that they were absolute shit holes and I would never have stayed there had aI read reviews before I went.

Post up some cities you are looking at and maybe people could recommens specific motels/hotels frome xperience.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2010)

1927 said:


> It really depends what you call cheap, and whether you have a quality theshold beloew hwich you are not prepared to go.
> 
> Trip advisor nearly always puts me off staying anywhere. I have stayed in some great motels only to read Trip Advisor afterwards to read that they were absolute shit holes and I would never have stayed there had aI read reviews before I went.
> 
> Post up some cities you are looking at and maybe people could recommens specific motels/hotels frome xperience.




Yeah, well I tend to ignore any reviews from Americans.  It's just to give you an idea.  Then you can look up the hotels that take your fancy on other review sites (as long as they're not American)


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2010)

There are whole chains iof budget motels in the states, they are pretty much everywhere. I used to keep brochures for them from when I used to travel there. Now they are all pretty much on the internet. 

From memory EconoLodge, Hamilton Inn, .... no run dry ... there are loads more though..


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Loads of chains like Motel 6 - I'd search google for 'budget m/hotels' in the areas you're going to. If  you're driving, maybe just pitch up at some sleazy shit hole along the road.



This

We went to the East coast last year and spent 2 weeks driving from cheap motel to cheap motel, reasonable quality, low price and never any problems actually getting a room.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheapest i paid for a motel was £15 for a night, but in Vegas I have stayed on the strip for as little as £85 for 6 nights, last year!


----------



## mattie (Jun 21, 2010)

If you're travelling around a bit there are a load of cheap motels at pretty much each interstate highway intersection.  These are a fair way from town centres, and only have local KFC/McDonalds etc nearby for food, and are pretty basic, but do a job.  As others have said, pretty easy to find and very rarely full.

You can pick up what are essentially voucher books from rest stops on the interstates, which are generally specific to the state or area you're in but which motels accept with no bothers (I was expecting some rip-off scam, but they're genuine).  $20-30 would be about right for these, maybe a bit more or less depending where you are.

Days Inn seem to be the biggest chain down the East Coast, but there are a load of others which are practically the same.

Hotels nearer town centres can start to get expensive, but of course you get to stay somewhere interesting with proper bars and restaurants.  Nothing to stop you driving from the motels out of town though.


----------

